# Florida Dems Push For Special Session To Repeal ‘Stand Your Ground’



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/08/07/florida-dems-push-special-session-repeal-stand-ground/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Any such repeal of existing gun rights laws just emboldens criminals.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Go ahead and repeal it. If that leaves nothing on the books about Stand your ground, then you can stand your ground.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

It would seem that Dems everywhere want to turn the population into a bunch of sniveling government dependents for everything, including their own personal security. I’ll never accept that proposition, especially having worked for the government for 10 years and learned how ineffective they are at most of their duties. I would consider myself a fool to believe that the government could protect me better than I could protect myself.


----------

